

Easiest way to feed data to PRISM - akennberg
http://www.kennberg.com/2013/06/08/easiest-way-to-feed-data-to-prism

======
fraserharris
The leaked document reads: “Collection directly from the servers of these U.S.
Service Providers: Microsoft, Yahoo, Google, Facebook, PalTalk, AOL, Skype,
YouTube, Apple.” [1]

Its been reported that Facebook set up a secure server where the [NSA|FBI]
could retrieve data that had been collected as legally required. [2]

A Google Chief Architect has claimed that no special systems have been built
internally to support this. [3]

In summation, the likely setup is that someone (legal) vets the ordered
request, oks the internal use of OAuth to spoof access to the data, & dumps it
in a secure FTP server for the government to collect. To achieve "near real
time", just look how they handle Google Product Feed's - every 30 minutes a
"diff" of product data is updated.

[1] [http://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/us-
intelligence...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/us-intelligence-
mining-data-from-nine-us-internet-companies-in-broad-secret-
program/2013/06/06/3a0c0da8-cebf-11e2-8845-d970ccb04497_story.html)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/08/technology/tech-
companies-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/08/technology/tech-companies-
bristling-concede-to-government-surveillance-efforts.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all)

[3]
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/+YonatanZunger/posts/huwQsphBron](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+YonatanZunger/posts/huwQsphBron)

edit: corrected Chief Architect title

~~~
obstacle1
Zunger is chief architect of Google+, not of Google as a whole. So he has deep
knowledge of a single G product, not all G systems.

